# so you like hogfish....i know a guy.



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Went fishing saturday morning, out of Tarpon springs. Plan was to try a new boat, since the last 4 trips i made on queenfleet, and hubbards sucked. Allison and i decided to hang our rods up till september. Well my buddy Dallas had a birthday coming up, and some money in his pocket he was dying to go.
So being his first time ever really fishing offshore, he begged and begged. So we decided since it was a new boat to us we were talked into going.
The 2 georges out of tarpon springs sponge docks was the choice. And boy was it a great choice. Seems with all the closures bait and fuel prices, they have changed tactics. They concentrate on hogfish on hook and line. And they are pretty F'n good at it.









The crew is very friendly from captain down to the cooks. Boat is very very fast.. If Capt, meyer had a party boat it would be this one.
hang on when he opens her up... must have been cruising 15 knots.. Loud as hell too... But we got on fish all day.. 4 to 7 miles spot changes took just a few minutes.
we used fresh shrimp caught by one of the mates they day prior.
while you ferry out a bait guy with lively pinfish will hook up to the boat underway and sell bait.

















Capt Jessy jr.









Friendly people.

























Some fish. Lots of grunts, porgy's and HOGFISH. 



















































































































Kill shot for us. 


















Took home about 8lbs of grunt fillets, 3 nice hogs
i dropped 2 big hogs swinging over the rail, and not clearing it.. smack down they go...
Lots of small gags and red grouper. i think 4 keeper gags were released. a bunch of ramoras. 
weather was great nice breese all day.. lots of current we really got on the hogs in the afternoon, when the tide slowed, but we ran out of time.

total hog count was 38 with 30 people on board. Not bad at all.
This is now my new favorite boat. Two Georges....You have to go on them. Specially if you are dying to catch a hogfish...
rates are 65 per person for 8 hr day 8am to 4pm.

http://www.twogeorgesdeepseafishing.com/

Trust me its well worth it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great report. Sounds like ya had a great time.Congrats on the haul.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweet!!! I wish I could say I've done that well off of a headboat!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Try the Two Georges.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

birthday boy made a good call on that one! nice.


----------



## Mark2448 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the Report and Nice Catch!!! =)


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice report.
This may verywell be my irst florida board post.
Many people dont realize that we have them off shore here in North Carolina.

Absoultley one of the best eating fish ever!
















THey are rarely caught here on hook and line though. I get them while spearfishing.
My friend John caught this one two years ago though on squid. It was one pound shy of the world record when he weighed it a day later.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Holy Chit batman! thats a huge hog!
My first hof was caught on cut squid 22 inches inside of Tampa bay. Usually you see the hogs taken by spearfishing.
Thats why i like this boat, they have a special skill.. been party boat fishing a ton, but these guys have an edge on the regulations and target new fish.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

We target them up here speafishing. Sometimes they are all over theplace in some little known places I dive. I try and leave a few everytime I go.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, gratz man, that's what i call a catch! Some of my favorite eating fish right there! Enjoy!


----------

